# mac os sur ibook g4 a base du processeur powerpc



## benyamina (4 Avril 2010)

salut 
est ce que les ibooks a base du processeur powerpc installent mac os sauf par le cable firewire ou il y a des versions de mac os qui s'installent en enfoncant la touche c au demarrage de l'ibook c-d-r que le mac os peut etre installe par un simple boot
merci


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

Et en français ?


----------



## tsss (10 Avril 2010)

même en verlan ce serait mieux 

Sinon, sûrement, oui via le lecteur dvd.


----------

